# What does this body language mean?



## Wrat (Jun 5, 2011)

I just introduced Qetso, a rescued flightless (kid with a BB gun, hence the rescue) feral who I suspect is a male to Ishtar, a young old frill who I merely hope is a female. I put them in the same cage together to see how they'd get along.


They are just standing there with their feathers puffed up. What does it mean?

Also, where can I find a comprehensive guide to pigeon body language?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not sure where to find that info.. but sometimes common sense or gut feelings work.. they can not talk so we have to guess.. my guess on this one is they are intimidated by one another..does not sound like either one is aggresive.. when introducing sometimes it helps to let them see each other or be near each other in a nutral spot..that way the Ishtar won't feel like his pad was taken over by another.. but it sounds good so far..at least Ishtar is not attacking her/him...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Birds puff up their feathers to trap heat next to their body, or to dry out after a bath. They also fluff up their feathers when they are stressed or sick. Or while they are preening. And males may fluff up a bit when they are doing their courtship dancing.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

fluffing because they don't know each other.. give them time put other one in a cage next to ishtar so they don't fight and get to know each other by seeing each other first then after a while if they seem interested in each other then let them be together. thats what i would do


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wrat said:


> I just introduced Qetso, a rescued flightless (kid with a BB gun, hence the rescue) feral who I suspect is a male to Ishtar, a young old frill who I merely hope is a female. I put them in the same cage together to see how they'd get along.
> 
> 
> They are just standing there with their feathers puffed up. What does it mean?
> ...


Yes, I think you should let them get to know each other from seperate cages at first meeting. Let them get used to each other for a week, and let them meet each other in neutral territory.

They are fluffed because they have not been officially introduced p) and don't know each other.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Birds puff up their feathers to trap heat next to their body, or to dry out after a bath. They also fluff up their feathers when they are stressed or sick. Or while they are preening. And males may fluff up a bit when they are doing their courtship dancing.


I can add that they will fluff, too, when they are sleeping or resting. Just make sure they don't fluff often, because if it is so then the bird is sick!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Wrat said:


> I just introduced Qetso, a rescued flightless (kid with a BB gun, hence the rescue) feral who I suspect is a male to Ishtar, a young old frill who I merely hope is a female. I put them in the same cage together to see how they'd get along.
> 
> 
> They are just standing there with their feathers puffed up. What does it mean?
> ...


Most of the pigeon body language is mating related:http://www.birds.cornell.edu/Publications/Birdscope/Winter2001/notebook.html

Here is another one:http://www.birds.cornell.edu/Publications/Birdscope/Winter2001/courtship.html


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It is usually a very bad idea to put two Pigeons into the same Cage...and or one must provide quite constant supervision, in case things begin to go bad, which they often can or will.

If you want them to meet, let them meet as free roving Birds in a large room, where, you would look in on them often to make sure no one is cornered and being pecked or harmed if cornered.

Hens can usually get along in the same Cage, or, very young Pigeons can.

Adults...Hen or Male, it is iffy or dangerous to put a new and to them tresspassing Other, in with them.


----------

